# шапкамизакидайловский «потреотизм»



## pimlicodude

Solzhenitsyn here quotes Ivanovich:


> Ст. Иванович в 1939 спешил подметить курс «на «любовь к отечеству», на «народную гордость» (всё в язвительных кавычках), на «шапкамизакидайловский «потреотизм» у этой диктатуры, возвращающейся ныне «к некоторым национальным традициям Московской Руси и Императорской России»


I'm thinking потреотизм may be a sort of mocking of Stalin's accent in Russian? I can't understand шапкамизакидайловский at all.


----------



## pimlicodude

pimlicodude said:


> Solzhenitsyn here quotes Ivanovich:
> 
> I'm thinking потреотизм may be a sort of mocking of Stalin's accent in Russian? I can't understand шапкамизакидайловский at all.


Maybe шапками закидать- to throw hats over? Masked by hats? Slightly camouflaged or disguised?


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> Maybe шапками закидать- to throw hats over? Masked by hats? Slightly camouflaged or disguised?


"Закидать шапками" is a set expression which means solving some problem in an extremely effortless manner (i.e. burying the enemies merely by throwing fur hats at them), which usually implies a light-hearted attitude towards the problem and that the problem cannot be actually solved that effortlessly at all.
Шапкамизакидайловский is non-standard; the common form is шапкозакидательный.
No idea about "потреотизм", I'm afraid.


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> I'm thinking потреотизм may be a sort of mocking of Stalin's accent in Russian?


It's not very likely, because his Georgean accent would rather imply less reduction of the unstressed "a", than changing it to "o". I'd rather assume a reference to the low-educated proletarian dictatorship officials.


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> It's not very likely, because his Georgean accent would rather imply less reduction of the unstressed "a", than changing it to "o". I'd rather assume a reference to the low-educated proletarian dictatorship officials.


Yes, at least it's a possibility.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> потреотизм may be a sort of mocking


Я думаю, что «потреотизм» - это издевательски закамуфлированная форма еврейского патриотизма, идущая вообще от идиша/древнего иврита. Некоторые откровения в Интернете могут пролить свет на такое словоупотребление.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Я думаю, что «потреотизм» - это издевательски закамуфлированная форма еврейского патриотизма, идущая от иврита. Некоторые откровения в Интернете могут пролить свет на такое словоупотребление.


Не хочу вас расстраивать, но "поцреотизм" - это кащенизм из конца 90-х (один из множества).


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> "поцреотизм" - это кащенизм из конца 90-х (один из множества).


Так "поц" же. 

Все эти кащенизмы и лурки постоянно касались еврейской темы (при этом я уверен, что они сами - продукт... в общем ладно, не буду спекулировать...).

Вообще не ясно - это прямая цитата самого этого Ивановича, или сарказм самого Солженицына. Если отстраниться от всяких аллюзий, то это просто издевательство над малообразованностью как отсылка к "как слышу, так и пишу"; но в устах еврейского автора это могло иметь и некоторые специфические не красящие его коннотации.


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> Так "поц" же.


И?.. Оттуда же "тора гой", "поциэнт", "тель-авизор" и многие другие слова и обороты, заведомо поздние и не имеющие к Солженицыну никакого отношения.

Собственно, "поцреотизм" распространился далее исключительно потому, что был подхвачен сначала на Лурке, а далее, в силу популярности последнего, частью интернетной либеральной тусовки вообще.


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> И?.. Оттуда же "тора гой", "поциэнт", "тель-авизор" и многие другие слова и обороты, заведомо поздние и не имеющие к Солженицыну никакого отношения.


Почему заведомо поздние? Там ничего принципиально нового не было, я уверен; всё подобное было в ходу - понятно, что "тель-авизор" скорее позднее по своей логике, но "поц-иент" и "поц-реот" не привязаны к  какой-то специфике.


----------



## Maroseika

nizzebro said:


> Почему заведомо поздние? Там ничего принципиально нового не было, я уверен; всё подобное было в ходу .


Если так, должны были остаться письменные свидетельства. Но разве они существуют?

Кроме того, смысл обсуждаемого отрывка совершенно другой. Речь об «опасности возрождения русского патриотизма» советскими властями в 1939 году с возвратом «к некоторым национальным традициям Московской Руси и Императорской России». Каким образом к этому можно прилепить предполагаемый еврейский "потреотизм"?


----------



## nizzebro

Maroseika said:


> Если так, должны были остаться письменные свидетельства. Но разве они существуют?


Какие письменные свидетельства - самиздат мемов, что ли? 



Maroseika said:


> Каким образом к этому можно прилепить предполагаемый еврейский "потреотизм"?


Ну тут да, я согласен, это не какой-то "именно еврейский патриотизм", конечно, а сарказм: но вот чей именно, не понятно - Солженицына или автора, так как нет источника (мне не с руки искать).


----------



## Kalaus

Awwal12 said:


> Шапкамизакидайловский is non-standard; the common form is шапкозакидательный.
> No idea about "потреотизм", I'm afraid.


I believe a more common form is "шапкозакидательский".

S. may be using the distorted spelling of "патриотизм" along with the epithet "шапкамизакидайловский" as another means to emphasize how different it is from what he sees as "real" патриотизм.


----------



## Maroseika

nizzebro said:


> Какие письменные свидетельства - самиздат мемов, что ли?


Письма, воспоминания, литература, написанная тогда и опубликованная позднее. Такая яркая речевая деталь не могла не оставить по себе следов. В конце концов, в 90-х еще было полно тогдашних носителей языка, и я ни от кого не слыхал, что всю эту ерунду они с детства слыхали.
Просто если ничего такого не осталось, то предположение недоказуемо и всерьез его рассматривать не приходится.


----------



## nizzebro

Maroseika said:


> Письма, воспоминания, литература, написанная тогда и опубликованная позднее. Такая яркая речевая деталь не могла не оставить по себе следов. В конце концов, в 90-х еще было полно тогдашних носителей языка, и я ни от кого не слыхал, что всю эту ерунду они с детства слыхали.
> Просто если ничего такого не осталось, то предположение недоказуемо и всерьез его рассматривать не приходится.


Да это не яркая деталь. Вы сравните объем того, что фиксируется сейчас, когда мы все общаемся в сети, и тогда.
Но я согласен, что это так, скорее ассоциация - я думаю, зря я это всё написал. Но заметьте, ассоциация со Сталиным тоже очень субъективная и недоказуемая.


----------



## Maroseika

nizzebro said:


> Да это не яркая деталь. Вы сравните объем того, что фиксируется сейчас, когда мы все общаемся в сети, и тогда.
> Но я согласен, что это так, скорее ассоциация - я думаю, зря я это всё написал. Но заметьте, ассоциация со Сталиным тоже очень субъективная и недоказуемая.


Со Сталиным это было просто предположение автора вопроса, а не ассоциация. Понятно, что особенности грузинского языка такую связь исключают.
Но я не думаю, что такое словечко могло избежать фиксации, если оно было настолько распространено, что заслужило ассоциации  в речи цитированного Солженицыным господина - ассоциации, которую читателям надлежало считывать без пояснений.


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> но "поц-иент" и "поц-реот" не привязаны к какой-то специфике.


Они привязаны к кащенитской специфике искажения любых слов, часто - со всовыванием в них чего угодно относящегося к евреям. И упрямый факт в том, что никаких упоминаний слова "поцреот" до 90-х нет. Более того, я сомневаюсь, что вы найдете упоминания этого слова в Интернете и до 2000-х, т.к. употреблявшие его были долгое время целиком сосредоточены в Фидонете.


----------



## Vovan

Maroseika said:


> I'd rather assume a reference to the low-educated proletarian dictatorship officials.


Yes, and by extension, back to some poorly educated officials in Tsarist Russia, as was described by a great Russian satirist of those times:
​



(Салтыков-Щедрин, "Жизнеописание", отрывок из романа "Современная идиллия", 1883.)


But the main idea of quoting the distorted form has always been to show the distortion of the idea itself of patriotism, which was once called that foreign name in Russia and has been questioned about ever after. E.g.:



​​(В. В. Розанов, "Черный огонь. 1917 год".)​


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan красавчег!
Я прошу прощения, что глупостей понаписал всяких. Ладно, по крайней мере, затронули связь времён...


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Yes, and by extension, back to some poorly educated officials in Tsarist Russia,


Как раз бывшего «царского» министра Мануйлова, ректора МГУ и министра правительства Временного, который мог ввести «потреота» в полемику, едва ли стоит упрекать малообразованностью в отличие от, допустим, многих большевистских наркомов и военачальников.
Текст Розанова, датируемый августом 1917 года, посвящён текущим событиям, так что потенциальные еврейские корни в полемическом новоязе той эпохи вполне просматриваются.


----------

